# Chirping/cooing sound?



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Today and yesterday I was giving Luma some head and neck scratches and she suddenly started making odd chirping sounds, her chrest went really low and her whole body kind of... flattened? Not sure how to describe it. 

Bit worried, did I hurt her? Never seen her do this before, I stopped touching her as soon as she did it the 2nd time. What's going on? :S


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

She was just enjoying herself immensely, if you did it gently there is no way you could have been hurting her.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds like you gave Luma a bit of sexual excitement. Just pet her on her head only. It seems that scratches on her neck excite her. Spring is here and hormones are flaring


----------

